
Why coding style matters? - thewriter
https://medium.com/@thesurbhioberoi/why-coding-style-matters-fa85069af859#.rgkudiatc
======
dozzie
If you format your data structures like this:

    
    
      var bio = {
         "name": "Surbhi Oberoi",
         "role": "Developer"
         }
    

then please be consistent and format your CSS like this:

    
    
      h1 {
          font-size: 3em;
          color: #000000;
          }
    

and your functions like this:

    
    
      function s(a) {
        return a.split('').reverse().join('');
        }

